# Canon 7D Mark II Info? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-7d-mark-ii-info-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-7d-mark-ii-info-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-7d-mark-ii-info-cr2/"></a></div>
<strong>Random Tidbits


</strong>A few randon things came in that go against some of things we’ve heard about the 7D replacement.</p>
<p>Two bits of info say an APS-C camera capable of 10fps is in testing, the same camera also has a variation of the 61pt AF system found in the 5D Mark III and 1D X. No mention of megapixels or any other features of the prototype.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mitchell3417 (May 14, 2012)

sounds good. hopefully i'll go full frame before that happens.


----------



## DB (May 14, 2012)

If they announce such a camera this September at Photokina with 61 point AF, dual card slots, 10fps with usable ISO up to 3200 and even left the 18MP sensor and priced it under 1600 euros ($2000), I'd sell my 7D and buy it.


----------



## Britman (May 14, 2012)

With those specs I can see a lot of pro sports photographers snapping it up as a second body or even as a main. How many of them can you get for the price of a 1DX.


----------



## Jim K (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like a reasonable upgrade that's not pie-in-the-sky. Using features already in other new Canon DSLRs.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 14, 2012)

After using 5D III, I properly will not go back to crop sensor anytime soon.


----------



## lol (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like a solid update, one that would tempt me to get, more for the AF than the rate.

MP count wise, you have to wonder if they're going to jump up to catch Sony/Nikon, or are they going to follow the 5D series lead and have a minor bump to say 19MP? Keeping the MP down would help keep the fps up, and take some pressure off whatever size buffer they put in.

If this happens then finally things are looking up for those who need more reach than the disappointment of other recent high end bodies.


----------



## surfing_geek (May 14, 2012)

BEST. NEWS. EVER!


I've been waiting for hints of the MkII and this sounds like a logical progression to the original. No vast leaps in tech, but then I wouldn't expect that really. Hopefully we'll be hearing more about it soon, keep the good news rolling CRGuy!


----------



## awinphoto (May 14, 2012)

lol said:


> Sounds like a solid update, one that would tempt me to get, more for the AF than the rate.
> 
> MP count wise, you have to wonder if they're going to jump up to catch Sony/Nikon, or are they going to follow the 5D series lead and have a minor bump to say 19MP? Keeping the MP down would help keep the fps up, and take some pressure off whatever size buffer they put in.
> 
> If this happens then finally things are looking up for those who need more reach than the disappointment of other recent high end bodies.



I hope not... so far from what i've seen, 24mp on crops are over and beyond what they can handle... heck i think the 18mp for crop has reached it's pinnacle in performance for crop... Would love to see them perfect the 18mp... maybe even get 104K iso with it? maybe more DR?


----------



## Bob Howland (May 14, 2012)

I already bought a 5D3 to replace my 5D. The 7D2 could be the perfect replacement for my 40D.


----------



## SRHelicity (May 14, 2012)

DB said:


> If they announce such a camera this September at Photokina with 61 point AF, dual card slots, 10fps with usable ISO up to 3200 and even left the 18MP sensor and priced it under 1600 euros ($2000), I'd sell my 7D and buy it.



Would it really be $1500-$1700 less than the 5D3 if it's very similar to the 5D3 but with a crop sensor instead of the full-frame sensor in the 5D3? I assume the metering will be the same, and the AF system will probably be similar or the same (perhaps fewer cross-type points?), but the 7D2 sounds like it'll have higher fps continuous shooting. Given Canon's recent pricing strategy, I'd be surprised to see it for less than $2500.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2012)

fingers crossed for 27mp aps-h with 18mp APS-C crop mode 

and maybe 8fps in APS-H 10fps in APS-C


----------



## briansquibb (May 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> fingers crossed for 27mp aps-h with 18mp APS-C crop mode



+1


----------



## pwp (May 14, 2012)

This sounds like my replacement body for shooting action when my overworked Mk4 gets retired. With the prospect of losing the x1.3 crop on the APS-H sensor Mk4, which gives my 300 f/2.8 an effective 390mm f/2.8 I was looking at the $10k 400 f/2.8 as a necessary purchase to maintain my accustomed reach on a FF 1DX.

Even if I wore out a 7DII every 12 months it's making good practical & business sense. Just so long as it ships with a grip! (see 5D3 grip blues....)

Paul Wright


----------



## stevenrrmanir (May 15, 2012)

How much? I bet it will be $2500! Too expensive IMO vs. other alternatives out here!


----------



## Stone (May 15, 2012)

If this is credible, then Canon is on the right track. The 7D SHOULD be an APS-C 1DX, there are probably thousands of customers that don't want or need FF but DO want or need high performance. I would definitely upgrade my7D if the performance and sensor improvements are there. I think a 5DIII/7DII Combo would be A damn near perfect combo. Where do I sign?


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 15, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> After using 5D III, I properly will not go back to crop sensor anytime soon.



I've used a 5D3, but would rather have an APS-C camera. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Woody (May 15, 2012)

The big question is: are we going to see big improvement in low ISO dynamic range?

Without any improvement in this department, I have no interest in upgrading.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (May 15, 2012)

Reduce noise (not that it's bad right now) and improve DR and you have me sold unless it's over 2200USD. If these are the only changes I'll probably pick up the current 7D or wait for the 70D unless it comes in at a similar price to the current model. I don't need any more MP, an improved focusing system- YES, please; that and the poor ISO performance of my XTi are the only real complaints I have. I don't have a need for 10fps, though I wouldn't complain about it. if they can figure out an adequately rugged swivel screen assembly I might even go higher on my price.


----------



## D_Rochat (May 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> fingers crossed for 27mp aps-h with 18mp APS-C crop mode
> 
> and maybe 8fps in APS-H 10fps in APS-C



Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > fingers crossed for 27mp aps-h with 18mp APS-C crop mode
> ...



woops calculation fail APS-H would be around 30mp with an APS-C 18mp using the current 18mp pixel density
then use gapless micro lens tech improve iso same body as 5Dmk3 same battery same AF its probably not going to hit the iso heights of the 5Dmk3 or the 1Dx but it should still be a nice performer 

ah dreams...


----------



## Lee Jay (May 15, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Random Tidbits
> 
> 
> A few randon things came in that go against some of things we’ve heard about the 7D replacement.
> Two bits of info say an APS-C camera capable of 10fps is in testing, the same camera also has a variation of the 61pt AF system found in the 5D Mark III and 1D X. No mention of megapixels or any other features of the prototype.</p>



Is this really a CR2 tid-bit? It says so, but the text sounds a bit more like CR1.


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2012)

stevenrrmanir said:


> How much? I bet it will be $2500! Too expensive IMO vs. other alternatives out here!



Assuming you've already got a bagful of Canon L glass, what alternatives are you suggesting? If the spec list is as detailed, and the build quality is on a par with 5D3, I'd pay over $2k for it in a heartbeat.

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> stevenrrmanir said:
> 
> 
> > How much? I bet it will be $2500! Too expensive IMO vs. other alternatives out here!
> ...


yep, especially if its APS-H


----------



## kevl (May 15, 2012)

Considering the price they will have to ask for such an animal as this proposed 7D2 it would have to have at least similar high ISO noise performance as a 5D2. I can't see the reason to upgrade to it unless it does. The 7D focus is already pretty good. 

Kevin


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> Assuming you've already got a bagful of Canon L glass, what alternatives are you suggesting? If the spec list is as detailed, and the build quality is on a par with 5D3, I'd pay over $2k for it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Paul Wright



Why do you have a bag full of L glass ??? Why would anyone have a bag full of any kind of glass ??? If you don't use a lens (or anything else) at least once a week, you are better off renting it as needed.

If a lens doesn't regularly *make me money*, I see no need to own it. YMMV


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2012)

The Big question is will the 7DII announcement and resulting camera cause the same level of dummy spitting, carry on and trolling that happened after the 5Dmk3 anouncement? :-*


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> The Big question is will the 7DII announcement and resulting camera cause the same level of dummy spitting, carry on and trolling that happened after the 5Dmk3 announcement? :-*



Errrgh, I hope not. But somehow I doubt it. There isn't as much at stake here. The 5DMk2 - 5DMk3 transition was a long and emotional ride for a lot of shooters. While the 7D2 release will be a huge interest generator, I doubt it will attract the same levels of indulgent, highly unattractive behaviour. 

But just in case; moderators do you have a plan?

Paul Wright


----------



## briansquibb (May 15, 2012)

c.d.embrey said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you've already got a bagful of Canon L glass, what alternatives are you suggesting? If the spec list is as detailed, and the build quality is on a par with 5D3, I'd pay over $2k for it in a heartbeat.
> ...



I have a bagfull of glass because I take lots of pictures in different scenarios. For example I have 4 lens that cover 200mm 

70-200 f/2.8 II
70-300L
200 f/2.8
200 f/2

I also have 3 bodies - ff, 1.3 and 1.6, I usually take 2 bodies out with me, quite often with 2 of the above lens mounted. For street work I go for the Uncle Bob look with the 7D and black lens using the 50 f/1.4, 135 or 200 f/2.8

And they all get used regularly but renting is not an option as it is too expensive. I have had my 135 for 5 years now - I bought it used to go on my film camera.


----------



## Birdshooter (May 15, 2012)

Keep the same 18MP, but make the DR better and improve both the low end noise as well as the high end noise.

For me personally a clean ISO 1600 would be perfect, comparable to the ISO 400 of the 40D.

The AF is working just fine for me! I recently picked up a 7D after coming from a 40D. The rumors that the 7D was not to be upgraded, and the price of the 5DIII, made me go for it. If a new 7D comes out, I will buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## vlim (May 15, 2012)

In my opinion, it won't cost 1500/1700 $ or € but more around 2000 

But if it's true, that's a great news !


----------



## AvTvM (May 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> The Big question is will the 7DII announcement and resulting camera cause the same level of dummy spitting, carry on and trolling that happened after the 5Dmk3 anouncement? :-*



YES ... 
... IF Canon wants to charge USD/€ 2.500 or more for a 7D II 
... AND IF Nikon brings out an APS-C D400 at the same 
... AND IF such a D400 also bests the Canon by quite some margin and costs USD/€ 600 less 
... THEN there will be many more critical threads and posts than with the overprized 5D3 vs. D800 situation. 

rightfully so! 8)


----------



## briansquibb (May 15, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > The Big question is will the 7DII announcement and resulting camera cause the same level of dummy spitting, carry on and trolling that happened after the 5Dmk3 anouncement? :-*
> ...



I was under the impression that the D700 replacement would be the 7DII competitor? Or it the Nikon D400 the next after the D700 - never could figure their numbering scheme


----------



## AvTvM (May 15, 2012)

as current 7D user I will only upgrade to 7D II, if sensor performance is SIGNIFICANTLY improved. Especially low ISO [banding] and DR across the range. I do not need or want more MP, 18 is plenty fine. APS-C is also perfectly fine with me [APS-H will definitely not happen!] and I do not need or want more fps [even 5-6 fps are sufficient for my use]. Video crap? Could not care less.  

In terms of features, I would want a fully working Auto-ISO model [better than 5D 3, at least as good as Nikon D800/D4], fully articulated LCD plus a multifunctional radio-module in the hump: radio-masterflash-controller (RT-system) plus GPS plus WiFi. In that case I would happily forego the pop-up flash. That would also allow for even better weather-sealing.  

And a price tag of less than USD/Euro 2000 for the package. 

If I had really free choice, I would just love to get these specs in a compact mirrorless Canon - without any compromises in image quality, performance and useability. Provided the EVF is really top-notch. For such a mirrorless 7D II with EF-/EF-S adapter INCLUDED in the package (!) I would be willing to pay up to USD/Euro 3000.


----------



## whatta (May 15, 2012)

good to see that I am not the only one with 400d waiting for an update ;-)

I am not interested in 7D2, but if it gets a new AF, then 70d should get the AF of the 7D (which said to be very good) and 650d the AF from 60d (at least). The two lower cameras I consider. Give me AFMA please ;-)


----------



## nicku (May 15, 2012)

3 pages already and no one says there will be no 7D2 (like in many, many other posts).... what happened with the ''conspiracy theory''???

Back to the topic...

I strongly wish to remain at 18MP; regarding AF i want a 1D4 AF system, more than the ''reduced'' 61 AF points of 1Dx and 5D3....

regarding the price .... hmmm, certainly wil be over $2000


----------



## torger (May 15, 2012)

I have sold my 7D, but I will probably get a similar camera in the future. I'd love a "baby 1DX", high build quality, large enough body to match full-frame lenses (as the 7D) and an APS-C sensor with good ISO performance.

I'd like a ~12 megapixel sensor, suitable for hand-held use, but since Canon has mRaw and sRaw a little higher count would not hurt. Make it a well-built full-featured action camera for tele work and it will be truly great.

The (not-so-unlikely) scenario that instead 60D and 7D is merged into a 70D with lesser build quality and there really won't be any "pro" APS-C body in the future would be disappointing I think. I don't like the current trend among many manufacturers of packing great electronics into mediocre bodies.


----------



## lol (May 15, 2012)

For those wanting it to remain at 18MP, I really can't see that happening UNLESS they use the same sensor again. If they choose not to go high MP, I think they will do the 5D trick of just adding 1MP more than the previous model. 19MP to differentiate it clearly from the older model, while not significantly increasing the count.

As for those hoping for the 1D X like AF, remember the 5D3 version is cut down from that, and I think it likely we'd get the 5D3 version than the 1D X version. One key difference being the 1D X version also uses the RGB metering sensor to assist with tracking, whereas the 5D3 has the same two colour zone system as the 7D. I'd love to have the 1D X version in a 7D2 at any cost.


----------



## DzPhotography (May 15, 2012)

not really interested, unless they come up with a sensor that has much better high ISO performance...

8fps & AF-system of my current 7D satisfies my needs completely


----------



## DianeK (May 15, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> not really interested, unless they come up with a sensor that has much better high ISO performance...
> 
> 8fps & AF-system of my current 7D satisfies my needs completely



Ditto. The ISO performance on the current 7D is my only real complaint. But it would also be nice to get the Auto ISO upper limit feature of the 60D. Wouldn't want to see an upgraded 7D be physically bigger or heavier. The 60D feels more comfortable in my hand than the 7D but I picked up a used 7D because of the better AF and the AFMA feature. I never had a use for the swivel LCD screen of the 60D - maybe because I don't do street or concert photography.


----------



## Marine03 (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like an amazing camera, I for sure am interested, also curious to see how the rest of the line up below the Mk2 changes. I'd guess a year after its release my a 70D with the same sensor and 6FPS


----------



## ruuneos (May 15, 2012)

Sounds sweet, but like DzPhotography said:


> not really interested, unless they come up with a sensor that has much better high ISO performance...


 Something similar like in 5D3, but price tells all is it worth to upgrade.
Being honest that 61 AF from 5D3/1DX sounds sweet as well 10FPS.
Hopefully if that 10FPS comes to stay in 7D2, FULL RAW continuous burst of 20-30 shots, not 17 shots like in 7D.


----------



## DzPhotography (May 15, 2012)

DianeK said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > not really interested, unless they come up with a sensor that has much better high ISO performance...
> ...


why on earth would you need a swivel LCD for concerts? ???


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (May 15, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> DianeK said:
> 
> 
> > DzPhotography said:
> ...


 
it all depends upon where you are in the venue. I have shot many concerts and club events where I was able to get on the stage or climb on the speakers(don't do this as you'll upset the sound guys; luckily for me, I was the sound guy). Having a swivel screen would let you crouch out of the way, holding the camera high or low to get angles that would not otherwise be possible without lots of guesswork. Being on stage you have to maintain a small footprint as to stay out of the way, so for some more creative shots the swivel would be super handy. I can see a swivel LCD being useful for many types of photography; it lets you keep off the ground when shooting outdoors, get good angles when shooting in confined spaces, for video guys it helps with shoulder-rail systems if you don't want to use an external monitor, lets you remain somewhat incognito for street, and I would love to use it for some restoration/construction documentation that I do from time to time where I have enough room to fit a camera with a small lens but not my head (Yes, I could use a P&S for some of the shots, but I don't own a modern P&S).


----------



## moreorless (May 15, 2012)

I'd guess alot depends on what the specs of the 70D are, if for example that body had 24 MP and the old 7D's AF I can see Canon viewing it as higher end general purpose body leaving the 7D line free to target the sports/wildlife/action market instead.


----------



## DianeK (May 15, 2012)

[/quote] I can see a swivel LCD being useful for many types of photography; it lets you keep off the ground when shooting outdoors
[/quote]

I can see it has been my limited imagination that stopped me from making full use of the articulated screen. Just the other day I had my 7D on a very low tripod to get eye level with some geese, _with me kneeling in the mud_. If I had been using the 60D, my knees would have been clean and dry ;D


----------



## KeithR (May 15, 2012)

DianeK said:


> Ditto. The ISO performance on the current 7D is my only real complaint.



I would _love_ to know what you people are doing with your 7Ds that make you complain about its high ISO/low light performance - I routinely use mine _well_ into four figure ISOs with no problems whatsoever.

This is absolutely typical of what my 7D does at high ISO - *5000* ISO, 1/25 at f/4 (proper low light then), handheld at 420mm while I was messing around with my then-new Siggy 120-300mm f/2.8 OS + 1.4x TC (yes, the stabilisation is _this_ good).

Converted in Lr 3, resized/tweaked/selectively sharpened in Photoshop.

What's wrong with it? 5000 ISO not high enough?

How about 6400 ISO?

8500 ISO?

12800 ISO?

Exif is in all of them - they're all low light and handheld.

Seriously, people - if you can't do this with your 7D, _it ain't the camera_...


----------



## briansquibb (May 15, 2012)

I can see a swivel LCD being useful for many types of photography; it lets you keep off the ground when shooting outdoors
[/quote]

I can see it has been my limited imagination that stopped me from making full use of the articulated screen. Just the other day I had my 7D on a very low tripod to get eye level with some geese, _with me kneeling in the mud_. If I had been using the 60D, my knees would have been clean and dry ;D
[/quote]

Real photographers do it on their knees : : :


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> fingers crossed for 27mp aps-h with 18mp APS-C crop mode
> 
> and maybe 8fps in APS-H 10fps in APS-C



That would be great!

Personally, I'd throw my stake in for f/8 AF as well. Canon needs to start competing with their primary competition on every level. Nikon offers multi-point f/8 AF for multiple cameras now, not just their flagship line. And f/8 AF would be intensely useful for bird/BIF photography.


----------



## Lee Jay (May 15, 2012)

I've had my 5D and 20D for a long time now. It's immensely useful to me to have two cameras that have two different formats use about the same user interface with about the same body design.

If the 7DII is just a 5D III with the sensor size reduced (and the other related bits - AF sensor, viewfinder, mirror, etc.) and about the same pixel count, that would be great. If they could include video crop modes (they need to add that into the 5D III with firmware) and f/8 AF sensors, there's a reasonable chance I'd buy BOTH cameras. As of this moment, I'm still planning on keeping the 20D and 5D going.


----------



## thepancakeman (May 15, 2012)

KeithR said:


> DianeK said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. The ISO performance on the current 7D is my only real complaint.
> ...



They're noisy and soft, even at screen resolution. Seriously dude, if you can't see that, the problem's not the camera...


----------



## D_Rochat (May 15, 2012)

DianeK said:


> I can see a swivel LCD being useful for many types of photography; it lets you keep off the ground when shooting outdoors



I know this is a preference thing, but I'd rather lay in the mud rather than have a swivel screen. Great for video, but I'm not sold on it's function for photography. Just more tiny parts to break.


----------



## Lee Jay (May 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> DianeK said:
> 
> 
> > I can see a swivel LCD being useful for many types of photography; it lets you keep off the ground when shooting outdoors
> ...



It can be quite useful if you have the camera attached to a telescope on a tracking mount. The camera can end up in some very difficult to use positions.


----------



## briansquibb (May 15, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > DianeK said:
> ...



+1

Noise starts getting visible with the 7D at about iso1600

It is not to say that the image is not accptable - just that the noise is clearly there


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (May 16, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > DianeK said:
> ...



I wouldn't go that far, they're usable shots and are salvageable but these are all shots that are in moderately decent lighting. I'm often at events that have virtually no lighting save for a camp fire 200 feet away and a small black light over the performer in a venue over a mile from the nearest building. And I'm trying to take photos of people in the crowd. This is an extreme situation but one that I run into a few times a year. There is nothing really wrong with the current generation of sensor, but there is equally as much not wrong with wishing for improvements.


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> The 61 AF from 5D3/1DX sounds sweet as well 10FPS.
> Hopefully if that 10FPS comes to stay in 7D2, FULL RAW continuous burst of 20-30 shots, not 17 shots like in 7D.



Good point. The buffer depth may be the bottleneck that would make a $$ stretch to the 1DX necessary. All the more reason to keep the MP at 18. If Canon are going to spec the 7DII with 10 FPS they'd be unlikely to limit it's usefulness with an oversized MP spec. 

Canon can be commended for not bowing to misinformed pressure to keep increasing MP with recent updates, notably the 18MP 1DX and the 22MP 5D3. I'd predict an upgraded 18MP APS-C for the 7DII, along with build and performance upgrades to fill the gap left by the demise of APS-H (Canon 1DMkIV). 

On my Mk4 I often shoot mRAW if I need 10fps, a deep, deep buffer and have a valid reluctance to shoot JPEG. Lighting at indoor sports venues can challenge auto white balance making RAW shooting 100% necessary.

Paul Wright


----------



## bear (May 16, 2012)

I hope for faster than 1/250 X-sync, since last generation of pro bodies is step back from older models:
1/200 on 5D mark III is slower than 1/250 of 1Ds or Nikon D800
1/250 on 1D X is slower than 1D/1DIII,1DIV


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2012)

bear said:


> I hope for faster than 1/250 X-sync, since last generation of pro bodies is step back from older models:
> 1/200 on 5D mark III is slower than 1/250 of 1Ds or Nikon D800
> 1/250 on 1D X is slower than 1D/1DIII,1DIV



Oh yes! That should be high on the wishlist for a work-ready 7DII. Faster sync speeds are difficult to achieve on FF due to the greater distance the shutter must travel. Dr Neuro has explained this more eloquently. 

I loved the 1/500 sync on the original 1D with the CCD sensor, the last in the line before CMOS took over. I did read the reasons why CMOS characteristics did pull the sync speed back from 1/500 to 1/300 on the 1D MkII MkIII & MkIV but can't recall the details. It was a decade ago.

In recent times I have been making a lot more use of high speed sync on the 580ex & 580exII. It really needs a gutsy external battery hooked up to make it truly useful as it sucks power like crazy. I run a twin output Quantum Turbo T3 which is a big help. It's also useful to keep your aperture big and your iso as high as practical for your project, particularly if you need a few frames burst. With HSS there's no problem if you shoot at 8000/sec at f/2.8 or f/4 at 800 or 1600 iso. I'd like to read other people's HSS strategies.

But back to business, yes Canon, stretch the R&D budget, charge a little more for the 7DII if you must but give us 1/500 sync.

Paul Wright


----------



## briansquibb (May 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> bear said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for faster than 1/250 X-sync, since last generation of pro bodies is step back from older models:
> ...



I use a PW mini for hss - cuts battery usage by a LONG way


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > In recent times I have been making a lot more use of high speed sync on the 580ex & 580exII. It really needs a gutsy external battery hooked up to make it truly useful as it sucks power like crazy. I'd like to read other people's HSS strategies.
> ...


Very interesting! How so? Do you have a link to a technical article on this?

Paul Wright


----------



## fman (May 16, 2012)

Would be interested if:
- Sensor performance (especially low ISO DR) is improved and it comes at least close to D5100 http://a2bart.com/tech/5d2vs5d3.htm
- Has dual slot (one SDHC that can handle UHS-I)
- Has articulated screen
- Price remains reasonable (comparable to recent Nikon prices)
Built in radio controller for flash would be nice.

Otherwise I'm unsubscribed.


----------



## briansquibb (May 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I've not done any testing on this except that I know that I dont run through the batteries like I used to

This is the paper from PW

http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/technology/fp_sync_hss/


----------



## Woody (May 16, 2012)

Lee Jay said:


> I've had my 5D and 20D for a long time now... As of this moment, I'm still planning on keeping the 20D and 5D going.



Interesting. I have a similar plan to keep my 5D3 and 60D going for a very very long time. 

Will prefer to invest in lenses now...


----------



## ruuneos (May 16, 2012)

Woody said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 5D and 20D for a long time now... As of this moment, I'm still planning on keeping the 20D and 5D going.
> ...


Same here, investing now to quality lenses to 7D IF 7D2 makes huge surprises to upgrade then probably sell 7D and get 7D2 but I think not going for it.
Next on my list is few L-series lenses.


----------



## BXL (May 16, 2012)

Well... either we get an evolution or a revolution of the 7D.

Evolution: possibly an amalgamation of the 7D and 60D, with 19-22 Mpix, dual DIGIC V, 19 cross type AF points, 8 fps etc. 

Revolution: 19-22 Mpix, dual DIGIC V, 61 AF points, 10 fps, etc.

The evolution will be priced similar to the current 7D, the revolution however, will see a similar increase in price as the 5D3, thus I expect a price somewhere around 2.500 €.

This however leaves a huge gap between the 7D2 and the T4i/650D. So, will we see a "revolution" of the 70D with the 19 point AF of the current 7D? Or will the T4i be an amalgamation of the 600D/60D?


----------



## thepancakeman (May 16, 2012)

The real question is "how much?" I keep trying to figure out how to get my hands on a 5D3, but as my rule is that my photography has to be a financially self sustaining hobby I suspect they'll be on Mark IV before I can afford it. However, a sub $2k 7DII might be doable.


----------



## dlleno (May 16, 2012)

maybe we'll get some hints re: the APS-C sensor roadmap when the 650D is announced. A sub-$2K 7D2 with a new sensor would be attractive, esp if said sensor appears first in the 650D (and looks good) and then shows up in the 7D2 wrapped with better/faster DIGIC processing, 10 fps, updated af and a number of other goodies already mentioned here.


----------



## moreorless (May 16, 2012)

BXL said:


> Well... either we get an evolution or a revolution of the 7D.
> 
> Evolution: possibly an amalgamation of the 7D and 60D, with 19-22 Mpix, dual DIGIC V, 19 cross type AF points, 8 fps etc.
> 
> ...



That seems most likely to me, you'd think the 70D will have to respond to the D7000's superior AF and passing the 7D AF down seems the obvious way to do that.

Meanwhile theres a gap in the market for a quality sports/jurno/wildlife camera with a crop factor that the upgraded 7D mk2 being discussed would fill nicely.

If Canon took that route then perhaps we might even see different sensors in both bodies? The 70D as the more general purpose amature body pushing megapixels past 20 while the 7D mk2 either staying at 18 MP and improving ISO or perhaps even dropping lower? 16 MP would equal the resolution of the 1D4.

That way you end up with a crop lineup thats not just stratified by price but also function, something Canon seems to be big on lately given that the 1DX and 5D3 both seemed well targeted to specific markets.


----------



## dlleno (May 16, 2012)

exactly -- if we see a "mp war" type sensor emerge in the 650 then we will all start hoping that 7D2 will be different. I wonder, for example, if additional investments in the sensor itself -- separating the 7D2 from the rest of the 1.6x pack, would ever happen.


----------

